# Inspirational and Motivational



## Michael. (May 24, 2013)

*Inspirational and Motivational

*Sarah Brightman & Andrea Bocelli 

*Time to Say Goodbye

http://tinyurl.com/d3l2b6l

.*​


----------



## Michael. (May 24, 2013)

.
Enya 

http://tinyurl.com/cl55mue


​


----------



## Michael. (May 28, 2013)

.
​Any members involved in Hypnotherapy will probably know *Philip Chapman.*

His digital sound effects and full atmospheric and ambient sounds are amazing

He is one of my favourites.

If you have the opportunity listen to his album *'keeper of Dreams'.*
.

*Philip Chapman
*
"Celestial Guardian"
Laurie's Golden Orange.

.
.
http://tinyurl.com/nvrjvuv


.​


----------



## Michael. (Jun 3, 2013)

.

Josh Groban - You Raise Me Up


http://tinyurl.com/loyujs5


.​


----------



## Michael. (Jun 9, 2013)

.
*Somewhere In Time

.
One of the most beautiful love stories on film.
Christopher Reeve and Jane﻿ Seymour
.
I thought the movie was amazing... Well worth watching...
.
.




.

**http://tinyurl.com/oq5g4xl**

.
.*​


----------



## Michael. (Jun 28, 2013)

.


The Lonely Shepherd 

Gheorghe Zamfir
.

http://tinyurl.com/mlllsql

.​
.


----------



## Michael. (Jun 30, 2013)

.

Ludwig van Beethoven 

Für Elise


http://tinyurl.com/pw5gany

.​


----------



## Michael. (Jul 9, 2013)

.

Richard Clayderman 

Ballade pour Adeline

*Click Here
http://tinyurl.com/pnvzg9m

.*​


----------



## veejay (Jul 19, 2013)

Wow, I love all of these and especially anything from Enya and Josh Groban, many thanks for posting.


----------



## Michael. (Aug 6, 2013)

.

*Mary Hopkin (born 3 May 1950), is a Welsh folk singer. *


Best known for her 1968 UK number one single *"Those Were The Days".* 


She was one of the first musicians to sign to* The Beatles' Apple label*.


The single was very successful, topping the UK Singles Chart and peaking at #2 on the U.S. Billboard Hot 100. 

*"Those Were the Days" was and remains Hopkin's biggest hit and one of Apple Records' biggest successes.* 


http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=gVdOQvx379Y


.


----------

